
Flame Virus Update: UK Servers Used to Control Malware - Juha
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/349195/20120606/flame-update-servers-shut-down.htm
======
aquarin
Viena is defacto spy capital, where since Iron Curtan spys meet each other.

